# Ens veiem després!



## MarX

Is that okay? Or should I replace *després *with *aviat* or *més tard*?

Gràcies!


----------



## kiyama

Hola
Em sembla que està bé, més tard seria el mateix, però ens veiem aviat tindria un matís una mica diferent.
En la teva frase original, "Ens veiem després", implica que s'ha acordat quan es produirà la següent trobada; mentre que si dius "Ens veiem aviat" queda més aviat com un desig però sense que hi hagi una proposta en ferm. 
Que vagi bé
Ki


----------



## MarX

I see. Moltes gràcies, Ki!


MarX


----------



## translator.cat

Hola.

Jo diria que aquesta expressió no té més de vint anys d'existència, i que és un calc del castellà "Nos vemos". En el català que he conegut de sempre, l'expressió habitual és "Fins després". Perdoneu que no pugui parlar més que a partir de la meva intuïció, però ara no em vaga de buscar-ne cap dada que ho confirmi.

Salut!


----------



## ernest_

A mi em fa la mateixa sensació que al translator.cat.


----------



## MarX

OK. Gràcies!


----------



## Lucibelle

Crec que l'ús depèn del contexte... Si em dius "ens veiem després" jo pensaré que ja em quedat, que sabem quan i on ens trobarem. Si em dius "ens veiem aviat" vol dir que ho deixes una mica al destí, i sembla més un desig que un fet cert. Finalment, si em dius "ens veiem més tard" entenc que saps que ens tornarem a veure avui mateix, però que ara em de fer alguna altra cosa. Espero haver-te ajudat.


----------



## MarX

Lucibelle said:


> Crec que l'ús depèn del contexte... Si em dius "ens veiem després" jo pensaré que ja em quedat, que sabem quan i on ens trobarem. Si em dius "ens veiem aviat" vol dir que ho deixes una mica al destí, i sembla més un desig que un fet cert. Finalment, si em dius "ens veiem més tard" entenc que saps que ens tornarem a veure avui mateix, però que ara em de fer alguna altra cosa. Espero haver-te ajudat.


Molt interessant. Gràcies!


----------



## translator.cat

Hola a tothom, però especialment a en MarX.

Mentre no intervé el gramàtic que aporti dades empíriques, insisteixo: la meva familiaritat personal amb el català em porta a veure com a calc del castellà qualsevol expressió amb "ens veiem" que tingui un sentit de comiat. En català genuí tindríem:

-Fins ara, fins més tard, fins després, fins demà (en lloc de "ens veiem (ara/més tard/després/demà)"

-Quedem (per demà, per diumenge, etc.) (quan es tracta més d'una proposta de cita que no pas d'un comiat)

Repeteixo el que deia més amunt: tinc prop de cinquanta anys, i sóc barceloní, i diria que fins que no vaig tenir trenta anys o més no vaig començar a sentir aquesta estructura (i sempre m'ha fet mal a les orelles).

No es pot negar que molta gent la utilitza (només s'ha de veure el gran nombre d'ocurrències que apareixen al Google), i que fins i tot en aquest fil en concret alguns dels qui hi han intervingut no l'han considerat en cap moment una construcció impròpia del "geni de la llengua". És el que passa quan hi ha una llengua dominant al costat: que anem incorporant-ne elements quasi sense adonar-nos-en. Però que consti que és un estrangerisme relativament recent i que està menjant terreny a les fórmules d'ús tradicional.

Una salutació cordial.


----------



## Lucibelle

No sé si he resol el problema, però ha estat molt alliçonador trobar a internet, al link http://boncatala.com/index16/index16.htm una explicació fantàstica a la qÜestió.
Resumeixo: El que de debó ens molesta de l'expressió "ens veiem després" és l'ús del PRESENT a la frase. En català espontàniament diriem "Ens veurem després"!!!  (De fet jo pensava que quan m'acomiado d'algú li dic moltes vegades "Ja ens veurem" (no "Ja ens veiem"))
Crec que és això el que fa que l'expressió, malgrat que la fem servir moltíssim, trontolli i faci mal a les orelles de translator.cat
A boncatala "culpen" la interferència de l'anglés i no del castellà e aquest problema. 

Us recomano passejar-vos una mica a aquest link... a mi m'ha obert els ulls!
Fins aviat!


----------



## translator.cat

Moltes gràcies per la informació, Lucibelle. I tens raó: aquest ús del present ve de l'anglès, i en castellà també deu ser un ús aberrant.

Salutacions!

P.S. He donat un cop d'ull a l'enllaç que dius, i sí, és interessant. Per la meva banda, et recomano la pàgina http://esadir.cat de la Corporació Catalana de Mitjans Audiovisuals; bé, la recomano a tothom!


----------



## Esbotzegat

Molt interessant, Lucibelle, aquest enllaç. Hi estic d'acord. A mi frases com "Ens veiem després" no em resulten gens normals, i quan he vist el títol d'aquest missatge de seguida he pensat que hi grinyolava alguna cosa: jo de tota la vida hauria dit "Ja ens veurem". Potser si amb un "Ens veiem després" el que volem dir és que ens tornarem a veure immediatament, posem-hi deu minuts, en aquest cas potser diria "Fins ara mateix".

Ai... M'amoïna que el jovent vagi creixent amb totes aquestes estructures tan interioritzades...


----------

